# Pool Table Light in Drop Ceiling



## JJdeadhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Folks, this is my first post so let me start off by saying Hi. 

I have a question that may have a simple solution, I know that I am not the only person to encounter this;

I am finishing my basement and have installed a drop ceiling (it suspended about 6-7 inches below the joists). Now I want to install a pool table light so I need to have a way to either drop a ceiling box or maybe a long T-bar? As you can probably tell I don’t have a clear idea of what I need to do??

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Dpeniding on how much your light ways you can put a piece of 2x4 on each side of your bok. Let the box hang below the 2x4 the same thickness as your ceiling tile. Cut a hole in the ceiling tile lay the box in and the 2x4 will support the light on the tile.

If it is a heay fixture i beleive you can get bars that are specially made to hang from the t-bar and support the weight.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

The first thing is to select the light you want to hang. some will hang from one box in the middle of the table, others will hang from two points (one will have the power feed the other will just support the light.

Buy T bar hangers. One or two as needed. Install an octogon box on the T bar hanger, and if the fixture is too heavy support the box with tie wire up to the ceiling joists.


----------



## JJdeadhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks guys I have the light, it weighs about 30lbs. and the wiring is ran but not hooked up yet. The light hangs from the center and I was supplied a short piece of all thread, not long enough to span the 6-7" gap. I know I can get longer but that just didn't seem to be the way to go, my concern would be stability.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

For a light that heavy I would straddle two ceiling joists with unistrut. then use 1/4 thread rod to hang an octogon box the correct height. Next I would us a T bar hanger to support the box from swinging side to side.

Then I would hang the light from the metal octagon box.


----------



## JJdeadhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks jwhite, that solution sounds like it will give me the piece of mind in hanging that kind of weight.


----------

